# Hart Plier Type Bullet Puller



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone on this forum have any experience with the bullet puller described in this link: http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=428098. I have the RCBS collet-style bullet puller I use in my single stage press but it doesn't do a very good job on lead. I need it to remove lead bullets from 9mm cartridges. I have a kinetic bullet puller but am looking for a better option. Thanks in advance.
__________________


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmmmm.... Maybe I was just lucky, but I had to pull about 800 rounds of 9mm with lead bullets and didn't have too many problems with my RCBS collet style puller. It did muck up the bullets and make them unusable though. Maybe 30 or 40 I had to use a kinetic puller and that was because they had waaaaayyyyy to much crimp on the case. Did you ensure that you have the correct size of collet for the puller?


----------

